# hospital/clinic use



## wind321 (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm an American medical student looking to set up an external rotation site in Egypt, however I do not have any preexisting contacts. Are there any hospitals/clinics that expats tend to lean towards? Without a personal contact, and with a limited grasp on Arabic, I am thinking that such places may be more receptive to a foreign student. Any information anyone can give me would be extremely helpful! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## GabrielNuncius (Sep 19, 2014)

wind321 said:


> I'm an American medical student looking to set up an external rotation site in Egypt, however I do not have any preexisting contacts. Are there any hospitals/clinics that expats tend to lean towards? Without a personal contact, and with a limited grasp on Arabic, I am thinking that such places may be more receptive to a foreign student. Any information anyone can give me would be extremely helpful!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


snip


----------

